
No Bathroom Relief in Sight for Thousands Living on the Street - atlasunshrugged
https://www.thecity.nyc/2020/8/13/21365521/nyc-homeless-bathroom-penn-station-subways-manhattan
======
blackrock
The homeless should go to their second home.

-Some rich politician

------
woodandsteel
Conservatives explain homelessness as due to liberalism. They say this works
two ways.

In way, liberal values causes people to make poor life decisions that lead to
them lose their jobs.

In the other way, liberal economic policies lead to a lack of jobs and also
overly expensive housing.

~~~
polartx
I read the article. Did I overlook the part where partisan politics, and their
depth of responsibility for the homelessness problem of NYC was covered? If I
did, my mistake. If I didn't, why are you bringing up how conservatives affect
the homelessness in NYC? I'm pretty sure conservative policymakers in NYC are
as common as hens teeth..in NYC.

~~~
woodandsteel
I brought in conservatism because homeless is in part due to national level
policies. Conservatives and liberals agree on that.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If national policies cause homelessness, why isn't there a homeless problem in
western Kansas?

~~~
woodandsteel
The effect of national policies vary according to region.

But let me ask, what do you think causes homelessness?

